# NBI cleareance from USA



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi I want to apply for an NBI clearance for my job that I will obtain when I obtain my job later this month. Is it better to file online and in person in the Philippines or file for it in the US?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting question but? So many other questions to ask you and so many procedures required to work here, are you a Philippine citizen? Is your stateside company sending you to the Philippines, if not I'd be worried about that job offer.

Here's a link to another section and if you scroll down I posted something on working here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for the tips and link. I am a dual citizen of the us and Philippines, I just have to renew and replace my Philippines passport. i got a job through a well known headhunter and ive been to the headquarters in california for the final interview. One of the requirements they need includes the nbi and sss



mcalleyboy said:


> Interesting question but? So many other questions to ask you and so many procedures required to work here, are you a Philippine citizen? Is your stateside company sending you to the Philippines, if not I'd be worried about that job offer.
> 
> Here's a link to another section and if you scroll down I posted something on working here.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Just head on over here to the nearest NBI office but fill your details first online.
And as for the SSS they also have an online application site for new numbers that is if you haven't had one yet.
If you don't mind me asking, what and where is the location of your job here?


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

galactic said:


> Just head on over here to the nearest NBI office but fill your details first online.
> And as for the SSS they also have an online application site for new numbers that is if you haven't had one yet.
> If you don't mind me asking, what and where is the location of your job here?


Yes, I filled
Out the NBI forms and set a date. The SSS, i tried filling it out but the home address is what concerns me. I have to find an apartment first. i will be working in QC near the LRT Citicenter doing HR


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Acabigao said:


> Yes, I filled
> Out the NBI forms and set a date. The SSS, i tried filling it out but the home address is what concerns me. I have to find an apartment first. i will be working in QC near the LRT Citicenter doing HR


You could temporarily use your office address in lieu of a home address. Then just change it at a later date. The important thing is to get an SSS number.

I assume that you were born here and left at a very young age for you to not have an SSS number. 
Are you ready to facilitate getting the necessary documents in government offices here? It's a VERY different world here when dealing with government. BUT if you will hold an executive or officer position then your office should have liaison officers to handle most of the menial paperworks.


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

galactic said:


> Acabigao said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I filled
> ...


Thank you for the advice, good stuff. I was born in the US but obtained dual through my Filipino parents. Should i suggest my job to get someone in their legal team to help me with the documents? Or if I fill out the paperwork and bring the proper documents to the proper facilities I would be fine.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard you can do NBI online.... I just went and looked because I am starting my 13a. I could fill out my info, and pay online, but still had to make an appointment to go the office. Have not been yet - so not sure what that entails.


----------



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> I have heard you can do NBI online.... I just went and looked because I am starting my 13a. I could fill out my info, and pay online, but still had to make an appointment to go the office. Have not been yet - so not sure what that entails.


Yea I did that too, but payment options seem to only be Only for Philippine friendly banks. I doubt I can pay with my Us TD card.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You could get your Philippine Passport done stateside through your local Philippine Consualt, here's a link, each state is handled by a different Consulate, you'll need to use the Consulate that handles your state.
Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


More info for your area, looks like you are originally from New Jersey? 
Embassy of the Philippines - Contact Us


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Acabigao said:


> Thank you for the advice, good stuff. I was born in the US but obtained dual through my Filipino parents. Should i suggest my job to get someone in their legal team to help me with the documents? Or if I fill out the paperwork and bring the proper documents to the proper facilities I would be fine.


Dual citizenship is very recent. Have you obtained you certificate of reaquiring your Philippine citizenship.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Acabigao said:


> Thank you for the advice, good stuff. I was born in the US but obtained dual through my Filipino parents. Should i suggest my job to get someone in their legal team to help me with the documents? Or if I fill out the paperwork and bring the proper documents to the proper facilities I would be fine.


There's no hurt in asking the legal team and if you're job offer is still far off then I echo the suggestions that you contact your nearest Philippine Consulate and ask them on getting a new passport. 
NBI clearances are filled up online and paid on local banks but you still have to appear for biometrics. Bring all your 'pinoy' papers with you.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can only speak for the office in San Fernando which is the one I used since I am in Angeles City.

You can fill the information out online, and it is a good idea. It will only save you a little bit of time though if that. Setting an appointment made no difference it is first come first served.

The real challenge comes from the office being packed, and if lucky you will find a place to sit. Then they are slow with everything. Last but not least there are several steps, and each step requires you to complete then sit back down and wait for your name to be called so you can proceed to the next step.

Basically you should plan on spending the entire day there.

P.S. There was no aircon, and they charge for everything so bring your own pen.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Acabigao said:


> Hi I want to apply for an NBI clearance for my job that I will obtain when I obtain my job later this month. Is it better to file online and in person in the Philippines or file for it in the US?


I don 't know the answer. But I would like to ask this question:

You are applying for a job here but you have not lived here, therefore you won't have any records. If your employer requires some form of clearance - will the NBI clearance satisfy the requirement? Is the cleareance international in nature? It is easier to get one in the US I think.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> I don 't know the answer. But I would like to ask this question:
> 
> You are applying for a job here but you have not lived here, therefore you won't have any records. If your employer requires some form of clearance - will the NBI clearance satisfy the requirement? Is the cleareance international in nature? It is easier to get one in the US I think.


As I understand it the consulate does not process the clearance. All overseas applications are forwarded to NBI head office in Makati. Initiating the process through the consulate seems to expidite things however as the fingerprints and photos are considered good to go.


----------

